# mein Teich



## Belgim (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, hab mich in dem Forum angemeldet aufgrund einer Frage zu meinem Teich, der Thread ist an anderer Stelle schon am laufen. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...in-bestehenden-teich.46039/page-2#post-523916

Nun eine kleine Vorstellung meinerseits. Bin eher durch Zufall Besitzer eines Teiches in der Größenordnung geworden. Nach unserm Hausbau 2012 wurde 2013 der Garten in Angriff genommen, und ich hatte schon immer den Wunsch einen kleinen Wasserfall im Garten zu schaffen, da neben unserer Terasse ein Brunnen steht welcher ca 1 m höher ist wie die Terasse. Den wollte ich verschwinden lassen mit 2 kleinen Becken welche durch einen Wasserfall verbunden waren. 

Hab mir eine Firma geholt, die mir den Garten anlegt. Diese war zwar etwas unkonventionell aber aus den 2 kleinen Becken wurde eine mittlere Teichanlage, mit der ich nie in der Größe zu dem Preis gerechnet hätte. Ich bin sehr froh dass es doch ein Teich wurde und keine 2 Baumarktbecken mit einigen Hundert Litern wie ichs erwartet hätte. 

Nun zum Teich selbst:

Weil ich dachte ein paar Fische würden Algen fressen hab ich mal 5 Goldfische reingekauft, welche sich mittlerweile vervier- bis fünfacht haben. DAs obwohl sie gar kein Futter von mir bekommen, auch hab ich keine richtige Teichtechnik, außer eine Tauchpumpe welche das Wasser vom kleinen Becken ins Große pumpt, wenn wir im Garten sind, damit es schön plätschert.

Bin grad am Überlegen ob ich das untere Becken zu einem Filterbecken umbaue, aber dazu mehr im anderen Thread. 

Für euer Feedback bin ich sehr dankbar.

LG Chris


----------



## Golo (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Chris,

hast Du auch Bilder vom unteren Becken?

VG - Ralph


----------



## Belgim (28. Apr. 2016)

bitte sehr, hier muss ich mir noch Gedanken über Bepflanzung machen , leider schwankt der Wasserspiegel extrem durch die Pumpe


----------



## Ida17 (28. Apr. 2016)

Hi, herzlich Willkommen im Suchforum! 

Sehr schöne Teichanlage, nur etwas kahl oder sind die Pflanzen noch alle auf Tauchstation? 
Wenn Fragen aufkommen immer schön stellen, hier hilft man sich gerne weiter! Viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## Belgim (28. Apr. 2016)

die sind noch etwas kahl wobei sie noch nie wirklich gewuchert haben (Teich ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt) Ich befürchte der Grund ist dass nur 16/32 er Kies in der Pflanzzone ist und sonst nichts bis zur Folie...


----------



## Ida17 (28. Apr. 2016)

Nur Kies? Wie schaffst du es den so unvermulmt im Teich zu haben?! 
Vielleicht könntest du nachträglich etwas lehmhaltigen Sand einbringen, stehen die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörben oder komplett eingebuddelt?


----------



## Belgim (28. Apr. 2016)

die stehen so eingebuddelt mit einem Ballen Muttererde rundherum, zumindest wars beim einsetzen vor 3 Jahren so. Das war nicht optimal hat der "Teichbauer" auch gesagt, leider war auf die Schnelle kein passendes Material zur Verfügung...

ist unvermulmt jetzt gut oder schlecht^^


----------



## Ida17 (28. Apr. 2016)

Unvermulmt ist gut, hätte ich auch gerne! Nach nicht mal einem Jahr sind die Kiesel bei mir nur noch Algenpampe  (Na gut, ich hab auch ein paar "große" Fische drin ;-) ) 
Deine Pflanzen bekommen sicherlich noch einen Schub, bislang haben sie sich ja auch gehalten


----------



## wander-falke (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Chris,
willkommen bei den Teichverrückten,

oder Teich-Irren? 


egal......
ich greife mal die Bodenfilterung auf.

Aber zu erst;



Ida17 schrieb:


> Unvermulmt ist gut,


vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen dass du ab und zu Strömung durch deinen Wasserfall und Quellstein in den Teichen hast, so dass sich nicht so viel Mulm dort absetzt.

Dies beobachte ich in meinem alten Kiesfeld; - seit es vom Teich getrennt ist und als Bach Einlauf umfunktioniert wurde setzt sich nichts mehr in der Menge ab wie vor meinem Umbau.

   

Deine Aussage:


Belgim schrieb:


> eine mittlere Teichanlage, mit der ich nie in der Größe zu dem Preis gerechnet hätte


Ist die Anspielung auf den Preis nun im positiven, oder im negativen zu werten?
und


Belgim schrieb:


> nicht optimal hat der "Teichbauer" auch gesagt,


Ist der "Teichbauer" vielleicht gar kein richtiger, oder warum die _"Brackets"_ ?


Um deine Konstruktion kennen zu lernen und um meine Idee dazu etwas weiter auszubrüten würde mich noch interessieren wie der Aufbau des "Hochteiches" umgesetzt wurde.

Warum so hoch ?
Sind alle Steine vermörtelt, oder auch als Trockenmauer geschichtet?
Wie ist die Folie im oberen Teich verlegt => Kapillarsperre(?)



Belgim schrieb:


> leider schwankt der Wasserspiegel extrem durch die Pumpe




Ist das der normale Wasserstand wenn die Pumpe für den Wasserfall nicht mehr an ist ?
Wie lange dauert es bis der Wasserstand so tief ist wenn beim einschalten der Pumpe beide Teiche gefüllt waren?


...oder hast du vielleicht im Teich eine Leckage oder einen unbeabsichtigten oder gar unbekannten Überlauf ? 

und


bist du handwerklich gut drauf? 



Belgim schrieb:


> Die Filterbeckenvariante gefällt mir aber sehr gut, da das untere Becken ziemlich ungenutzt ist aktuell (keine Pflanzen oder ähnliches)
> Weiß nur nicht ob es generell helfen würde? Ich überlege mir mal nen Aufbau der mir möglich ist und werde ihn euch hier dann posten.


Ich bin davon  überzeugt, dass es helfen wird: In der entsprechenden Dimension und Aufbau. Ich hab seit meinem Umbau Klarwasser.....
_(Ja, es ist noch nicht richtig warm und die SchwebAlgen kommen noch; ich weiß und warte.......)_



Belgim schrieb:


> aber auch die Idee mit dem "Bodenfilter" gefällt mir, nur weiß ich nicht ob es Sinn macht das Wasser einfach in den großen Teich von unten zu pumpen, da ich vermute dass ich immer das selbe Wasser filtere, da ja eigentlich aus der tiefen Stelle oben gepumpt werden sollte, oder nicht?


Dein Bodenfilter hätte dann 2,1 m³ bei einem Besatz von derzeit 20 Goldfischen und keinem Jäger.
Mein Bodenfilter, bei halber Tiefe ( ca 60cm ) ist dreimalso groß bei einem Besatz von aktuell 5 Fischen. 4 Goldfische und ein Flussbarsch und mehr Pflanzen.

Leider sitzt nun mal auch dein "Filterteich" tiefer als dein großer Teich. Aber zumindest brauchst du somit keinen Skimmer, da alles über den Wasserfall in den Filterteich läuft. Allerdings sollte in dem Falle du den unteren Teich als Bodenfiletr / Filterteich benutzen möchtest, sichergestellt sein, dass du einen Vorfilter im / nach dem Wasserfall integrierst.
Dann kannst du ab und zu auch mal in deinem oberen Teichloch wühlen und ein Großteil der aufgewilrbelten Sedimente wird über den Wasserfall abtransportiert. (Andere haben in diesem Fall eben einen Bodenablauf)
Auf deutsch gesagt; ... Dein Wasserfallskimmer und deine Goldfische schießen den Bodenfilter ohne geeigneten Vorfilter mit der Zeit zu.


Ist der Überlaufwall des Teiches über die flachen Steine in den "Filterteich"  komplett betoniert?
Kannst du da noch was dazwische bauen? Prinzip Bogensieb / USIII. Höhe scheinst du ja zur genüge zu haben.

Wir sind und haben genügend Irre hier, die sich eine verrückte Idee ausdenken, umsetzen und hinterher klares algenfreies Wasser haben......


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2016)

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschaue dann hast du doch einen klaren algenfreien Teich. Ich würde nix machen.


----------



## Belgim (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo und danke für alle Antworten



wander-falke schrieb:


> vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen dass du ab und zu Strömung durch deinen Wasserfall und Quellstein in den Teichen hast, so dass sich nicht so viel Mulm dort absetzt.
> 
> Deine Aussage:
> 
> ...



auf den Kies sind schon ein Algenteppich, welcher auch nicht allzu schön anzusehen ist, aber kan beiweitem schlimmer sein.

der Preis war positiv, hab um knappe 10000 € den kompletten Garten angelegt bekommen,  da war über 80 m2 Sandsteinpflaster dabei, Sichtschutz hinter Teich, die Natursteinmauern in knapp 40 m Länge und eben der Teich. Allein das Material hab ich überschlagsmäßig mal auf knapp 8000 berechnet da ich es selber machen wollte, da wäre der Teich aber aus 2 Baumarktbecken bestanden... Bezüglich "Teichbauer", es war ein Gartengestalter der schon viele Teiche angelegt hat (zumindest laut seiner Referenzmappe). Es war halt alles eher unkonventionell, der Chef war das kreative Hirn und seine 2 wirklich braven "Gast"Arbeiter haben vom Bodenlegen, Rasen anbauen, Mauern errichten bis zum kompletten Teich alles gemacht. Der Chef war immer nur in der Früh und am Abend da und hat Anweisungen gegeben, und nebendei Material organisiert.



wander-falke schrieb:


> Um deine Konstruktion kennen zu lernen und um meine Idee dazu etwas weiter auszubrüten würde mich noch interessieren wie der Aufbau des "Hochteiches" umgesetzt wurde.
> 
> Warum so hoch ?  *da ein Brunnenring auf die Höhe aus dem Garten ragt und der sollte verschwinden, sieht man am Foto das silberne Ding*
> 
> ...



Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort

LG Chris


----------



## Belgim (3. Mai 2016)

Eine Frage noch, wenn ich einen "Bodenfilter" bastel, soll ich dann trotzdem oben noch einen Filterset einsetzen (sowas wie Oase Biotec 18)

LG


----------



## wander-falke (4. Mai 2016)

Moin,

Ich finde es nicht notwendig nach dem bBF noch einen Filter zu setzen.

Am Besten filterst  du vor dem Bodenfilter,
Am Ende des Bodenfilters im unteren Teich kannst du einen kleinen Freiwasserbereich erstellen in dem dann die Pumpe liegt und alles gereinigt in den oberen Teich pumpt.
Aktuell ziehe ich ohne Bypass ca 4000ltr/Std durch den Filter
(Gemessen mit Pumpe im LH Schacht ohne dass der Wasserstand absinkt.)
Da ich keinen KOI Teich , und damit keine Helix habe kann ich auch den LH ruhig, bei dir die Pumpe, hinter den Filter setzen
Somit gibt es nicht die Gefahr dass "wenn" sich der Filter zusetzt und etwas überläuft.
Allerdings solltest du vielleicht eine Sicherung einplanen, dass der Pumpenbereich nicht trockenläuft.

Ich habe in folgender Abfolge gebaut :
1-Teich, 2-Absetzkammer, 3-Spaltsieb-Vorfilter, 4-bewachsener Bodenfilter, 5-Luftheber, 6-Bach, 1-Teich


[album=small]2953[/album]


----------



## Belgim (4. Mai 2016)

So meine Planung siehr jetzt wie folgt aus

Grobfilter vor dem Wasserfall:

Kann ich hier ein Material verwenden so ähnlich wie Kescher von Swimmingpools ist - so ganz feine Netze? Hab nicht wirklich Problem mit Blättern oder anderen Sachen die von außerhalb in den Teich kommen?

Aufbau des Bodenfilter:

-zu der bestehenden Tauchpumpe werde ich mir eine normale Teichpumpe besorgen welche ich zu bestehender Verrohrung dazuhänge, somit läuft diese durchgehend über den Wasserfallüberlauf ins untere Becken und wenn ich einen richtigen Wasserfall will dann schalt ich die starke Pumpe dazu, dadurch dass dann immer Wasser zirkuliert sollte ich keinen stark schwankenden Wasserspiegel im Bodenfilterbecken mehr haben.

- Beim Wasserfall wird eine Art Mauer eingezogen damit bei Wasserfallbetrieb die Wasseroberfläche nicht die Pflanzzone durchwirbelt, soll diese komplett Wasserdicht sein? Oder genügt eine geschlichtete Steinmauer?

- bei der Pflanzzone direkt bin ich noch unschlüßig über deren Aufbau, bzw welche Pflanzen. Aktuell ist am Grund nur Kies,
welches Material soll ich hier einbringen?
Welche Pflanzen bieten sich an dort zu setzen?
Unterwasserpflanzen? Pflanzen in wasserdurchlässigen Kisten, die in der richtigen Tiefe positioniert sind?

Anhang anzeigen 162582


----------



## wander-falke (5. Mai 2016)

Moin



Belgim schrieb:


> wenn ich einen richtigen Wasserfall will dann schalt ich die starke Pumpe dazu,


wobei darauf zu achten ist, dass dein Pflanzfilter nicht leergesaugt wird, bzw die dann größer ankommende Wassermenge auch durch den Pflanzfilter gezogen wird und nicht ins Nhirvana läuft.



Belgim schrieb:


> Oder genügt eine geschlichtete Steinmauer?


Try an error,.....
abhängig wo das Wasser in den Pflanzfilter einläuft.
Vielleicht kannst du noch einen "Prallstein einsetzen.



Belgim schrieb:


> welches Material soll ich hier einbringen?


Ich habe gebr. Blähton. Mir ist Kies und Lava zu schwer. Somit kann ich bei bedarf eher mal eine Pflanze ausreisen.
In meinem kiesgefüllten Teicheinlauf habe ich __ Seggen sitzen. Die reißt keiner aus, ohne zuerst den Kies zu erntfernen.



Belgim schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen bieten sich an dort zu setzen?


Guck mal Hier......
Ich habe primär __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, Seggen, und __ Blutweiderich



Belgim schrieb:


> Unterwasserpflanzen?


... sind was für Freiwasserflächen, also deinen Teich.
Auserdem schredderst du alles an Kleingetier und Larven was sich dahinein verirren sollte wenn du das Wasser wieder durch deine Pumpe in den Teich pumpst.



Belgim schrieb:


> Pflanzen in wasserdurchlässigen Kisten, die


Wenn es baulich möglich ist, warum nicht
Guck dir mal meinen bBF an, vielleicht inspiriert er dich.....
Hier steht auch einiges warum ich mich dafür entschieden habe

Medium 30564 anzeigen , Medium 30292 anzeigen , Medium 30293 anzeigen
..seit Februar in Betrieb, die Pflanzen gedeihen, und das Wasser ist (noch) klar.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Chris,
Du kannst ruhig eine lockere Mauer einsetzen - das Wasser nimmt den Weg des geringsten Widerstands (sprich Wasserführungen in einem geschlossenen Becken müssen nicht dicht sein). Viele Wasser- bzw. Sumpfpflanzen kommen mit schwankenden Wasserständen sehr gut klar, manche gedeihen dadurch sogar besser (wenn es jahreszeitliche Schwankungen sind, siehe z. B. Werners Beschreibungen). Den Pflanzenfilter mit einem Zwischenboden aufzubauen oder auch "Bäckerkisten", ist eine gute Idee. Statt Kies bietet sich Lava oder Blähton an (gibt's beides im Baustoffhandel, also nicht Seramis zu Apothekenpreisen kaufen).


----------

